# Voltajes de la línea telefónica



## Alexis Bohorquez (May 20, 2006)

Hola.
Me encuentro realizando un proyecto para *medir* el tiempo de *llamadas telefónicas*  utilizando microcontroladores, pero aún no he enconrtado los *valores típicos de voltaje* de los diferentes *estados* de la *línea* telefónica (en uso colgado, timbrando, en espera de contestación, etc). Por favor, si *alguien sabe* estos valores, le pido publicar la respuesta acá en el foro.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alcana (Jun 5, 2006)

Colgado se que es en torno a 48V. Cuando se decuelga la tensión se reduce. Busca las especificaciones o normas de telefónica.


----------



## Félix Elard CASTILLO HERR (Jun 6, 2006)

Debo de indicarte que los voltajes son los siguientes:
Voltaje de colgado: - 48 V DC.
Voltaje de Timbrado:  78 Vrms @ 45 Hz
Voltaje de descolgado: 12 V DC


----------



## Félix Elard CASTILLO HERR (Jun 6, 2006)

¡Hola a todos!
Actualmente en el mundo hay dos sistemas telefónicos: el analógico y el digital


----------



## alcana (Jun 7, 2006)

Pero además se producen cambios de polaridad en la línea para indicar ciertos estados. Por ejemplo, cuando se está llamando y el llamado descuelga hay un cambio de polaridad.


----------



## ltincho (Jun 7, 2006)

Hola Alexis , ya hay un Tema que se esta tratando en este FORO sobre el tema que te interesa, te paso el Link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/diseno-tarificador-telefonico-142/

Saludos Tincho


----------



## billy_182 (Feb 25, 2008)

me gustaria saber a parte de los voltajes de colgado y descolgado q voltajes se encuentran cuando se utiliza el marcado de número , me explico q voltajes tinen los numero 1,2,3....y los simbolos del teclado


----------



## El nombre (Feb 26, 2008)

son 200mV max.


----------



## allansoto (Jul 1, 2008)

Probablemente quieras saber acerca de los tonos DTMF que son los tonos que manejan los telefonos, existen decodificadores DTMF con los cuales podras identificar os numeros marcados en tu linea.


----------

